# Cobra Kayaks



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone have one or know anything about them?

I need a kayak that has better stability than most. I understand that these have a wider platform and are less likely to tip over sideways that the more narrow types. I will use this for fishing, but the stability of the craft is the more important requirement.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

They are very popular with the diving/offshore fishing crowd in California. I don't have much direct experience with them, but the Fish N Dive model is well known for it's stability and carrying capacity (It's also known for being a bear to paddle). 

If stability is your major concern I would look at the Wilderness Systems Ride, Malibu X Factor and Stealths or the Ocean Kayak Big Game (Another SOT that is stable as all get out, but a barge to paddle). I paddle a Stealth 12 and can easily stand up, sit side saddle and use a push pole. You might also consider adding removable stabilizers for even more stability.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

I can attest to the stability of the WS Ride 13.5. Roomiest SOT I have paddled and extremely stable. Some speed is sacrificed for the weight and due to the width, I would suggest a 240cm paddle. I find my Heritage Redfish 12 to be quite stable as well, compared to some other SOT's in its same size class.


----------

